# pcting failed cycle



## Bizzybone (Sep 14, 2018)

So i'm currently pcting after a failed 8 weeks cycle after discovering my Test E were bunk, Dbol has shut my system hard from what the lab work showed.  The questions is i don't have any PCT on hand except from the same brand; clomid and nolvadex.  How would I be able to know if they're not as bunk as their test E? Lab work after finishing PCT? Should I order from a place like reliable RX and keep running their pct clomid and nolvadex and hope for the best?


----------



## Trump (Sep 14, 2018)

Bizzybone said:


> So i'm currently pcting after a failed 8 weeks cycle after discovering my Test E were bunk, Dbol has shut my system hard from what the lab work showed.  The questions is i don't have any PCT on hand except from the same brand; clomid and nolvadex.  How would I be able to know if they're not as bunk as their test E? Lab work after finishing PCT? Should I order from a place like reliable RX and keep running their pct clomid and nolvadex and hope for the best?


 If you have blood tests to confirm this surely a doctor will prescribe you the meds to get you right?


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 14, 2018)

Trump said:


> If you have blood tests to confirm this surely a doctor will prescribe you the meds to get you right?


 I got online labs.


----------



## bronco (Sep 14, 2018)

Bizzybone said:


> I got online labs.



Who did your test e come from? What did your test levels come back at?


----------



## Trump (Sep 14, 2018)

Bizzybone said:


> I got online labs.


 Even so go your doc and tell him you feel shit show him results and I am sure he will give you a script


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 14, 2018)

bronco said:


> Who did your test e come from? What did your test levels come back at?



PSL and low! 19/23! I posted in Anabolic underground.


----------

